# Amplificador 50W con transistores y +-28V. Sinclair Z-50 transistorizado



## tecnicdeso (Sep 10, 2009)

Siguiendo en la línea de desenpolvar algunos antiguos y buenos diagramas de amplificador, tal cual ha sido el del post destacado: 
Amplificador HiFi 20w rms +-20v con transistores
es mi propósito desarrollar la versión mas evolucionada del mismo. Les dejo el diagrama, por mi parte voy a empezar con el proyecto, realizando la PBC. Como siempre, realizaré un ámplio reportaje en imágenes con el desarrollo y el estudio del diagrama a fondo.

Cabe destacar en el diagrama, algún error de trazado.
1. La masa, marcada como GND en el diagrama, es -Vcc.
2. Gnd, marcada como x2-2 en el diagrama. Asimismo, la masa de la entrada de audio debe ir a GND.
3 Probablemente, el interruptor P1K, pin 2 y 3 deberán ir a masa. (no esta muy clara la utilidad del mismo)

Seria interesante la colaboración de todos los compañeros, que puedan aportar correcciones para así hacer un buen proyecto práctico y de buena calidad.

Como siempre, gracias a todos.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Sep 10, 2009)

Ese es un amplificador alimentado con simple polaridad que quieres cambiar a doble polaridad o es ese el diseño original con las correcciones que has mencionado?

Te lo pregunto por que hay varias conexiones que parecieran pensadas para alimentar el circuito con simple polaridad, pero que no se modifican en tus comentarios, en particular la red de realimentación negativa, la red de polarización de entrada y lo que "sería" la masa de la red zobel de salida.

El interruptor PK1 debería eliminarse y conectar R7 a masa directamente. Desconozco con que idea lo han puesto ahí, pero si esta abierta la conexión 1 a 2-3, la ganancia de tensión vale 1. La presencia de R6 me parece inútil y un poco peligrosa, y a R7 habría que aumentarle el valor por que la ganancia va a quedar excesivamente alta (391 = 52dB) si se quita R6, pero con R6 la ganancia es una cosa medio rara....habría que calcular la frecuencia de corte de esa red R6-R7-C5 para saberlo con precisión, y el peligro es el nivel de CC a la salida si R6 está presente.

En fin... hay que hacerle varios cambios, no muy grandes, pero importantes para el funcionamiento correcto.

Saludos!


----------



## Cacho (Sep 10, 2009)

Hola Tecnicdeso

Mirando la entrada, me quedan pocas dudas de que estaba pensado para trabajar con fuente simple: R1, R4 y C2 tienen sentido con fuente simple para polarizar el par de entrada, pero no con una partida. Y R2 y C3 deberían ir directamente a GND, y cambiar R2 por una de 39k (recalculando C3) le caería bien al diseño.

Eso además de las cosas que dice EZ. Él marca la continua en R6, cosa que puede solucionarse con C5 en serie con la resistencia que vaya a tierra. 
Por otro lado, le pondría un control de bias activo. Con esa resistencia de 270r me da la impresión de que se va a pegar una embalada importante.

Saludos


----------



## Juan Carlos Hernández Púa (Sep 11, 2009)

Distinguido Tecnideso:
Es un amplificador alimentado con una fuente simple, el punto X2-1 va al positivo del condensador electrolítico de unos 2.200 Microfaradios en serie con el altavoz, lo que pasa es que han omitido en el esquema el citado condensador de salida.
No coincido con los compañeros que quieren adaptarlo a alimentación simétrica y así evitar el famoso condensador de salida pues no se puede.
Otra cosa que no me agrada es que carece de resistencia  ( de unos 0.47 ohmnios generalmente y unos 5 watios o más ) en serie con los transistores finales, por lo que estos disiparán mucho calor, aunque éste punto es fácil de corregir, basta con insertarlas y ver como varía la corriente de reposo.
Por último creo que el switch lo que hace es variar la ganancia al conectar a masa los componentes que lleva en serie.
Un saludo.


----------



## Cacho (Sep 11, 2009)

Juan Carlos Hernández Púa dijo:


> No coincido con los compañeros que quieren adaptarlo a alimentación simétrica...




Nosotros no queremos cambiar nada. Él mismo aclara cómo van los voltajes y se ve que  trabaja con fuente partida.


tecnicdeso dijo:


> Cabe destacar en el diagrama, algún error de trazado.
> 1. La masa, marcada como GND en el diagrama, es -Vcc.
> 2. Gnd, marcada como x2-2 en el diagrama. Asimismo, la masa de la entrada de audio debe ir a GND.




Saludos


----------



## Juan Carlos Hernández Púa (Sep 11, 2009)

Tecnideso también va incluido en el término compañeros, además está errado, GND No es -VCC, es masa.


----------



## tecnicdeso (Sep 12, 2009)

Hola a todos. Creo que se malinterpretaron los argumentos esgrimidos en mi primer post. Este diagrama estaba etiquetado como Sinclair Z-50. Realmente debería ser de fuente simétrica. Es por ello que lo puse en conocimiento de todos, no para reinterpretar lo que puede ser, si no para que se diga lo que es. Suposiciones es lo que tenemos ahora. No negareis que tiene algunas cosas sospechosas. Tratandose de un Sinclair, seguro es que es de fuente simetrica, sin condensador a la salida.

Es por ello que sería interesante ir desglosando partes del mismo para ver si es posible hacerlo funcionar ya que  visto está que no encaja.

Entre las cosas sospechosas están las alimentaciones, y como muchos observareis, las masas.

A nadie se le ocurra realizarlo tal cual, ya que no funcionarà

Saludos y estaremos en contacto. Gracias por la acogida.

Les dejo el diagrama con  algunas cosas vitales que aprecio deben repararse a simple vista. Se trata de cosas bastante evidentes, que esperaba que fuesen desglosadas sin mayor complicacion.


----------



## Cacho (Sep 12, 2009)

Hola Tecnicdeso

Acá te dejo algo más o menos como lo que decíamos entre EZavalla y yo. No garantizo que ande ni que esté todo correcto, pero más o menos por ahí va la mano.
Creo que no me olvidé de nada, si lo hice, alguien más que lo corrija.

Saludos


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Sep 13, 2009)

Seeep Cacho...así esta bien para comenzar. Habría que modificar los capacitores de entrada y agregar el multiplicador Vbe, pero para arrancar está bien, bastante mas parecido a un amplificador convencional.

Saludos!


----------



## tecnicdeso (Sep 13, 2009)

En ese diagrama el transistor q1 no esta polarizado correctamente... habeis quitado muchas cosas¡¡ a ver si me pongo en el practico.
Saludos.


----------



## luki_91 (Sep 14, 2009)

Alguien cree que puede funcionar ese circuito con esos transistores? Yo dudo que los BC550/560 se banquen esa tensión, creo que lo máximo que soportan son 45V, y en este circuito estamos hablando de +-28V, o sea picos de casi 55V en cada uno de los transistores.

Por si no se entendió bien mi cálculo: 
Se alimenta con una fuente partida de +-28Vcc
En el momento de reposo los transistores Q6 y Q7 reciben una tensión de 28Vcc cada uno.
Ahora supongamos lo siguiente: La máxima señal senoidal en la entrada antes de la saturación. El pico máximo positivo de la señal esta haciendo que Q6 este casi al borde de la saturación (2V aprox.) o sea que los otros 26Vcc estan cayendo sobre el transistor Q7. Entonces 28Vcc + 26Vcc = 54Vcc. 

Con estas cuentas hechas MUY en el aire, estipulo que con esos transistores, este amplificador no va a funcionar. Recomiendo usar BD139 que funcionan muy bien para audiofrecuencia, nos vamos a quedar un poco cortos con el hFE, pero bueno amigos, esto es electrónica, SIEMPRE van a estar las complicaciones. 
Saludos.


----------



## gedolaudor (Sep 22, 2009)

Estimados,

Como Sinclair Z-50 yo tenia este archivo que adjunto. Ver notas entre paréntesis para Z-30.

Saludos,
G.-


----------



## psvega (Sep 23, 2009)

Si es fuente simetrica , no deberia llevar ni el capacitor de 1n ni el de salida ademas donde va el interruptor p1k ese pto debe ir a tierra completamente,para asegurar la ganancia del amplificador , no veo el porque la salida debe tomarse de la forma en que lo hacen en el diagrama.Gracias a todos y saludos.


----------



## Tavo (Ene 3, 2011)

Veía como venía todo, bastante normal, Cacho y EZ habían marcado algunas correcciones pero al final... no quedaron en nada; la imagen que subió Cacho era un diagrama preliminar (para arrancar), pero me quedé con las ganas de saber más sobre el Z-50.

Estaría bueno que lográsemos concluir este proyecto, así será el hermano mayor del Amplificador HiFi 20w rms +-20v con transistores

Saludos!


----------



## Cacho (Ene 3, 2011)

Tavo dijo:


> ... la imagen que subió Cacho era un diagrama preliminar (para arrancar), pero me quedé con las ganas de saber más sobre el Z-50.



Mirá el esquema que publicó Gedolaudor un poco más arriba y verás el porqué.

Ahí está algo que tiene toda la pinta de se funcional. Podés ponerlo en el Multisim y fijarte si no te convence. Si le encontrás algo raro, avisá y lo vemos; si está bien, a diseñar el PCB y darle para adelante con el armado 

Saludos


----------



## jorge ferreira de araujo (Ene 27, 2016)

Encontre un pequeño manual del proyecto 80 de sinclair creo esta interesante y aunque sus esquemas no se distinguen bien creo tiene mucha informacion, a mi gusto esta bueno.
http://elektrotanya.com/sinclair_project_80.pdf/download.html
Como no lo he encontrado en ningun hilo crei podia compartirlo, tal vez alguien ya lo compartio y entonces pido disculpas por repetir informacion


----------

